# Katie Smith - 7 time winner of Vegas



## archeryhistory

It you get a chance, check out the video of Katie Smith shooting on the www.archeryhistory.com site. (under "archers")
Katie broke all the records in womans archery and changed target archery forever. She weighed about 98 pounds and proved that you don't have to be a big strong man to shoot a clean score. She could shoot the same score as the men. Her competitors had to change and do the same. She shot for us (Martin Archery) during all of her competition years. The last year Katie shot she won every tournament indoor and out.


----------



## kballer1

Know this is an old thread, I did know Katie as my X shot against her for years. She was a phonemical shooter & yes she was about 98# but I think she shot around 42#. From what I remember she had her equipment stolen at Vegas & wasn't able to shoot & that made her hang up her archery career & I don't believe she ever shot again. It was a shame for archery to loose such a great talented person! RIP Katie.


----------

